# PSI self-centering vise



## scalawagtoo (Aug 11, 2005)

thought I'd show you guys how I adapted my vise. Now that I have my own camera I gotts justify the $130!








vise with 2 1/2" x 2&3/4" carraige bolts.






heads of carraige bolts under slot in drill press table.






bit clamped in vise, thumbscrews tight, table locked.






ready to drill






perfection (as long as blank is square.)

I have used this vise to center a lot of small pieces, works good for round stock too.

out of focus, need to use zoom.


----------



## JimGo (Aug 11, 2005)

Neat idea Paul, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 11, 2005)

That's a neat ideal---thanks for sharing.
Heck it would not take long to set up---I will give that a try.


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice vise, then I was distracted by the appearance of the drill press...

That poor drill press needs some TLC...  WD-40 and some steel wool will get the rust off the column and then some Johnson's Paste wax to protect it...  The table can be buffed out and waxed as well.  Seems a shame seeing a nice tool poorly maintained...


----------



## Thumbs (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm more concerned by what looks like loose wires dangling from the motor?[?]


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 12, 2005)

It does look bad, doesn't it.  I think part of it is the camera but the column does look rusty. The table is actually ok despite the photo.  I'm waiting to get a new stop collar for the depth gauge then I will do major surgery on the  drill press.

I have thirteen machine tools to maintain and I guess I've spread my elbow grease a little thin.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 12, 2005)

The loose wires are a bungee cord used to hold the shaft down to set the vise on center! My little Delta 250 had  a quill lock.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 12, 2005)

No, excuse me, the loose wire is the cord for a shop vac.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 12, 2005)

The oarange cord is the cord for the shop vac. the other must be the cord for the scroll saw&gt;.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 12, 2005)

On closer inspection I do not think that is rust on the column.   i think it is cocobolo and other dust stuck to the paste wax on the column.


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 12, 2005)

RUST??!!





<br />

DUST!!!!

if the director, the dragon lady, saw that she'd go crazy!


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 12, 2005)

My bad[:I]  

pictures 3 and 4 do look exactly like uncontrolled rust...[]


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 13, 2005)

Some one used our table saw table for a finish table. Paint thinner, acetone, steel wool, 400 grit, nothing's helped so far.  Wonder what the he... heck they used on it.


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 13, 2005)

You've tried the Normal Solvents, is it Paint or another Finish?  

If Shellac, then need Alcohol to release it...  

OR...

Orbital Sander, 120 grit, 240 grit, 320 grit and then onto 400 grit.  If you use wet/dry paper you can use WD-40 as a lubricant.  Then Johnson's Paste Wax to finish the top...


----------



## scalawagtoo (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_
> <br />You've tried the Normal Solvents, is it Paint or another Finish?
> 
> If Shellac, then need Alcohol to release it...
> ...



I'll try an orbital sander when I get time.  thank you


----------

